# Dumb question about Sports Mix Channel



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

How does one navigate from one channel to another on the sports mix channel? Directions say to use the direction controls to move the yellow highlight box to get the audio of that channel, and press select to go to the highlighted channel. I do not see a yellow highlight box. When I press the up arrow I get Quick Tune, when I press the right arrow I get TV Apps, when I press the down arrow I get Double Play, and when I press the left arrow I get the Guide. I have discovered through trial and error that I can switch the sound from one screen to another using the green button, but I never see a yellow highlight box, and when I press select, nothing happens.

What am I doing wrong? I am using an HR21/100 software version 0x6bd.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It takes a "good minute" in order to get the yellow highlighter


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

If it doesn't load, restart your receiver. I had to do that to one of three.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

peds48 said:


> It takes a "good minute" in order to get the yellow highlighter


I was on the channel for more than 15 minutes and never saw a yellow highlighter.



tonyd79 said:


> If it doesn't load, restart your receiver. I had to do that to one of three.


I think that is what it is. I tried the channel on a different receiver, and it worked fine. I reset the problem receiver before I left for work this morning, but I will not have a chance to see if that fixed the problem until I get home..


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

As a heads up, on June 4, the Sports Mix channel will be HD only.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

All of my receivers are HD, so that is not an issue for me. 

I will be curious to see if restarting the receiver fixed my original problem. I have four dirrerent receiver models - HR21-100, H21-100,H23-600 and H24-700. I have had to reset the H21-100 once about eight months ago, and I have never had to reset the H23 or H24, but I have to reset the HR21-100 at least once a month for some problem or another.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, resetting the receiver worked except the "yellow" highlight box sure looks blue to me. The colors in the channels look normal, but there is no way the highlight box can be called yellow.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

fleckrj said:


> Well, resetting the receiver worked except the "yellow" highlight box sure looks blue to me. The colors in the channels look normal, but there is no way the highlight box can be called yellow.


It is blue, not yellow.
Basically it is the same bluish hue DirecTV uses alot in their marketing


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> It is blue, not yellow.
> Basically it is the same bluish hue DirecTV uses alot in their marketing


It was yellow at some point. Perhaps it changed once DirecTV went with the HD GUI


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> It was yellow at some point. Perhaps it changed once DirecTV went with the HD GUI


Your right- its been awhile though since it was yellow.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

fleckrj said:


> Well, resetting the receiver worked except the "yellow" highlight box sure looks blue to me. The colors in the channels look normal, but there is no way the highlight box can be called yellow.


Yeah. It is blue. The one for MLB is red. The color is unimportant. Glad it is working now.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

The FAQ on th DirecTV "Help" still says "yellow", and I am easily confused


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah. It is blue. The one for MLB is red. The color is unimportant. Glad it is working now.


Not if the FAQ still mentioned yellow


----------



## TKT (May 6, 2010)

If you wait too long, and the channel boxes never get the highlited color (yellow or blue) you can change by pressing the green button on your remote. This is the secondary audio button, and it switches from one channel audio to the next. In this case, the mix channel has 8 audio channels and when you change into that channel by default you get the very first box audio. If you want to listed to the third box (e.g. ESPNU) then press the green button twice. This will only allow you to listen to that particular channel, and you will not be able to press select and go to that channel unless the box is highlighted.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TKT said:


> If you wait too long, and the channel boxes never get the highlited color (yellow or blue) you can change by pressing the green button on your remote. This is the secondary audio button, and it switches from one channel audio to the next. In this case, the mix channel has 8 audio channels and when you change into that channel by default you get the very first box audio. If you want to listed to the third box (e.g. ESPNU) then press the green button twice. This will only allow you to listen to that particular channel, and you will not be able to press select and go to that channel unless the box is highlighted.


excellent tip if it works! (haven't tried yet). but this would not work on the newer RC71 remotes.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

TKT said:


> If you wait too long, and the channel boxes never get the highlited color (yellow or blue) you can change by pressing the green button on your remote. This is the secondary audio button, and it switches from one channel audio to the next. In this case, the mix channel has 8 audio channels and when you change into that channel by default you get the very first box audio. If you want to listed to the third box (e.g. ESPNU) then press the green button twice. This will only allow you to listen to that particular channel, and you will not be able to press select and go to that channel unless the box is highlighted.


Yes. That is what I had posted in my original post, but there was no way to switch to the channel. I could switch the sound to each of the boxes with the green button, but I could not jump to that channel for which I had the sound.

A reset of the receiver fixed the problem.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You fellas made me go check. All four of my DVR's have a yellow highlight on all sportsmix channels except MLB. 
There isn't anything blue about it, you might could even call it gold. You need service calls for your eyes.


----------

